

Would Developers Take More Care If They Knew THEY Will Be Maintaining The Code? - gongfudoi
http://parlezuml.com/blog/?postid=607

======
gongfudoi
Here's a followup to that post:

<http://parlezuml.com/blog/?postid=609>

